# What is this??????



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

What is this????


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

A type of puffer fish - I think a "Smooth puffer" 

Will check

Edit - 

I think this is a Smooth Puffer 

http://fishbase.us/summary/1239


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

No need to ask, it's a "Smooth mutherpuffer..........smoooooooth, mutherpuffer":whistling:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks like a good addition to the fish tank to me.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

rabbit fish is what we call them round here.....very sharp teeth....will make a pretty cobia jig into a hairless weighted hook......


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

yep rabbit fish. can bite the hook off a stingray grub. used to catch a few at bayfront in the winter months. haven't seen one in a while.


----------



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

from rodnreel.com

*Other Names :*Rabbitfish, Puffer, Smooth Puffer*Range & Habitat :*The smooth puffer is found Gulfwide, usually in nearshore and offshore waters out to 200 feet deep. It is most common over open mud or sand bottoms.*Identification & Biology :*Color is a drab gray to greenish-gray above and white below. The head is blunt and the body is teardrop-shaped. The mouth is very small with heavy jaws. The belly has tiny prickles which are absent from the back.

Like other members of its family, the smooth puffer can inflate its body when threatened, although to a lesser degree than most species. This species is apparently more oriented to open bottoms and waters than other puffers. It uses its powerful jaws both for grazing and for capturing mobile species such as squid. Smooth puffers are either solitary or found in small groups.*Size :*Relatively common up to 2 feet in length*Food Value :*Puffers have a reputation for their internal organs being highly toxic, yet the properly cleaned flesh of this species is reported to be excellent. It seems that the flesh to be eaten, must in no way be exposed to the viscera.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

They actually get fairly large. I have seen some up to about 25-30".


----------

